# Meinung zum neuen Entwurf.



## Quentin13 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi, Gerne würde ich mal von euch hören wie ihr mein neues Design für Spreadshirt findet.

Ich fuchse mich langsam ein hab ein paar neue Motive auf Lager, die werden kommen sowie die Los Tanzo Gruppe zugeschlagen hat...

Hier also mein Motiv.


Feel the Beat


----------



## ManfredMuster (9. Mai 2010)

> Hi, Gerne würde ich mal von euch hören wie ihr mein neues Design für Spreadshirt findet.



Na, schlecht!


----------



## Quentin13 (11. Mai 2010)

Was Missfällt dir? Konstruktive Kritik wäre schöner....

Findet ansonsten guten Anklang


----------



## Cromon (11. Mai 2010)

Jo, also mir gefällts, ich mag Blau auf Schwarz. Das Logo hat meiner Meinung nach auch schön Dynamik.


----------



## youza (11. Mai 2010)

Bei mir findets auch guten Anklang lass dich nicht verunsichern.


----------



## Larrywayn (11. Mai 2010)

Ich find es auch nicht schlecht, bis auf die Schriftart.
Kann man eventuell etwas schwer lesen hab zuerst feel the leaf/beaf gelesen xD
Kommt vll auch durch die starke Kontur. 
Bei dem Kopf kommt es gut, nur die Schrift wirkt eben etwas matschig, für mich jedenfalls, aber dennoch gut =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

auf den 1. Blick dachte ich: nicht schlecht, aber nichts besonderes

dann klickte ich auf die Motivseite, und sah erst dort, dass das, was ich dort als eine Art Tatoo wahrgenommen habe, einen Kopf darstellen soll.

Möglicherweise ist das nur auf dem Bild so schwer zu erkennen und kommt Live gut rüber(bei den anderen Farbkombinationen ist es auch auf dem Shirt gut erkennbar) .

Was ich sagen will: wenn dieser Kopf auf dem Shirt ähnlich uneindeutig erkennbar ist, wie auf dem Bild, wäre es schlecht(nicht das Motiv, sondern die Farbkombination in diesem speziellen Fall)


----------



## ManfredMuster (11. Mai 2010)

> Was Missfällt dir? Konstruktive Kritik wäre schöner....



Ahaa, konstruktive Kritik ist also erwünscht, nach Deinem anfänglichen, lapidar hingeklatschten "Los bewertet mal" 
dachte ich eigentlich, na wenn der/diejenige sich sowenig Mühe macht und nichts zu seiner Inspirationsquelle,
seiner Aussage die er damit treffen möchte oder seiner eigentlichen Idee die hinter diesem Motiv und der Motivwahl
steckt dann reicht von mir bestimmt ebenso ein lapidares "schlecht" aus um das ganze unquallifiziert zu bewerten.

Aber Du scheinst ja tatsächlich daran interessiert zu sein zu wissen was andere über Deine Arbeit dort denken.

Da ich, wie gerade schon erwähnt leider nichts über Deine eigentliche Motivabsichten weiß kann ich nun leider
nur über den Teil schreiben der für mich als Aussenstehenden ersichtlich ist und da muss ich Dir leider mitteilen
das mir das Motiv (das Mädchen) sehr unsauber ausgearbeitet scheint, auf mich macht es den Eindruck, dass
Du das ganze von einer Art Comicvorlage, vielleicht aus einem Dir vorliegendem Manga eingescannt hast und es
dann mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, nachgekritzelt, ich meinte natürlich nachgezeichnet hast. Der Umgang mit dem Pfad-
werkzeug scheint Dir allerdings noch nicht so zu liegen denn die Linien wirken auf mich einfach unsauber und
nicht konsequent bzw. rund und stimmig ausgearbeitet. Das wirkt unprofessionell. Des weiteren finde ich diesen
blauen, 3pixel-Stroke etwas arg matschig vor allem auf einem T-Shirt dessen Farbe jetzt nicht so kontrastreich zu
dem blau/schwarz wirkt. Dazu kommt noch die, in meinen Augen grausig verunstaltete Schriftart die den daher
geschluderten Eindruck noch unterstreicht. Das ganze könnte natürlich auch durchaus so gewollt sein eine Art
Grungelook oder ähnliches dann wäre es sicherlich eine interessante Stilart bei der man die Arbeit dann noch
einmal anders betrachten sollte. 

Meine Vorschläge wären nun also, schnapp Dir noch einmal Illustrator und übe noch ein wenig den Umgang 
mit dem Pfadwerkzeug damit das ganze etwas flüssiger, fluffiger und nicht so gezwungen daher kommt. Dann
wäre es sicherlich auch von Vorteil, wenn Du das Mädchen vielleicht einfach mal versuchen würdest selbst
zu entwickeln und zu zeichnen, denn aus der Vergangenheit kann ich nur sagen das jeder Text, jedes Bild,
jede Skulptur oder ähnliches das/die man nicht selbst von sich aus entwickelt hat, bei dem nicht seine eigenen
Vorstellungen und Ausdruckswünsche eingeflossen sind immer aufgesetzt und identitätslos wirkt.

Aber all das sind natürlich nur meine Gedanken und meine Meinungen zu dem von Dir gezeigten
Motiv, mag sein das es anderen gefällt das ist ja das schöne an der "Kunst" über Geschmack lässt
sich bekanntlich immer streiten.

ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Däumchen lass Dich auf gar keinen Fall von meinem Geschreibsel hier
in Deiner Schaffenskraft beeinträchtigen, wenn man immer am Ball bleibt erzielt man meiner Meinung
nach auch immer einen Fortschritt.

in diesem Sinne noch ein fröhliches Schaffen

mfg ManfredMuster


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2010)

Moin
Es wirkt auf mich als ob du die Nachzeichnen-Funktion bei Illustrator gefunden hast.
Der Text ist nicht selber gesetzt oder gezeichnet und weist die obligatorischen Fehler der Nachzeichnen-Funktion auf.
Das bringt mich dazu das die gute Frau ebenso angefertigt wurde und somit ein Verstoß der Urheberrechte darstellt.
Denn mit dem Bild, würde ich sagen, ist die Schöpfungshöhe nicht erreicht.

Auch die Art der Werbung gefällt mir ebensowenig.

Nebenbei erwähnt: Hast du die Rechte für die FAU-Katze? Oder das Motiv Stasi 2.0? Oder all die schönen anderen Motive mit denen du versuchst Geld zu verdienen, die aber für andere Zwecke genutzt werden sollten, als sich daran zu bereichern?
Ich hoffe du spendest das Geld der Roten Hilfe oder anderen Anti-Rassismus- und Anti-Repressions-Projekten.

Grüße
ink


----------

